# CGC for my three today...



## tsulli266 (Mar 24, 2008)

Taking the "gang" at 1:00 today for their CGC's. My husband and I have been watching the clock all morning, and I find myself almost nervous. Will let you know how it goes!


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

Thats awesome! Good Luck, although im sure you guys will do just fine!!


----------



## tsulli266 (Mar 24, 2008)

Yippeee! 2 out of 3! 

The girls did great, but Tucker had a problem with the 3 minute stay.







We'll have to work on that and try again! It was alot of fun!


----------



## Dohhhhh (May 1, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: GSD MomYippeee! 2 out of 3!
> 
> The girls did great, but Tucker had a problem with the 3 minute stay.
> 
> ...


Wonderful!!! Yes, the 3 minute stay is tough. LONGEST 3 minutes one has to wait when testing.

CONGRATS to the girls!


----------



## tsulli266 (Mar 24, 2008)

You're not kidding....I thought for sure it must have been at least 5 minutes!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

And just a bit more of working, it's not like he eated the judge or something


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Congrats on you 2 CGC's


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

Congratulations! The 3 minute stay is what got us too! I swear their clocks are off, it felt like way more than 3 minutes to me too!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Well congrats!! Tucker will get it soon. The supervised separation test is hard for the dogs.


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

Congrats!!


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Two out of three is great! Kudos!

I'm sure your boy will pass the next time with just little practice.


----------



## CMorton (Oct 28, 2000)

Congrats on those accomplishments!!! 
The 3 min stay has to be the hardest part, you'll definitely get it next time


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

That's great. I was too chicken to try with Tori today because of the supervised separation.


----------



## tsulli266 (Mar 24, 2008)

Give a shot! Hey, you never know, they may surprise you! And if not, at least you know what to work on.


----------

